# Want to share my post-thyroidectomy update!



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello to you all, sorry I have not been very active on the boards lately, it has been a super busy past couple of months for our family,work has also been very demanding. I wanted to take a moment to let everyone know my post-op experience, so far I am feeling FABULOUS  I have none of the long list of "issues" I was having before my surgery.
What's crazy is that all my labs were normal while I was "sick" with my goiter and all that and I felt horrible, just had my levels check last week and my TSH was 10.68! I was surprised, told the doc I am feeling great, better than I have in years. I was taking 112 mcg of Levothroid for the past 2 months-now I am on 125mcg of Synthroid to get the TSH within normal ranges. My T4 is 1.4 I continue to struggle with low Calcium levels and the fun "tinglies" that come with that, one of my parathyroids was taken with my thyroid and the others are bruised, I may need to take the calcium supplement (600 2xday) for a few more months or possibly forever, if the parathyroids do not heal eventually.
All, in all I really am a healed person! All my aches and pains are gone-I have lost some weight, and my hair is finally healthier and getting thicker again  I have not bitten my nails once since my surgery, a major bonus for a life-time hardcore nail biter, lol! My periods are on schedule, My scar is purdy, I am putting Mederma on it 2x a day and it's not very noticable.
I eat very very differently-I eat according to what my body needs to be healthy and happy. I think since finding out I was sick with this ailment, I look at my health and my body in a whole different way, I want to nourish and take care of myself, which leads to more healthy choices quite easily. 
I am still amazed at how sick I was for so long, and how wonderfully different I feel now. I feel my age again (30) not like an old crazy achey lady. (No offense to my beautiful elders!) 
I was so worried about making the right choice, having my thyroid out, but I am so pleased and have no regrets 
Peace and blessings to you all.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Hello to you all, sorry I have not been very active on the boards lately, it has been a super busy past couple of months for our family,work has also been very demanding. I wanted to take a moment to let everyone know my post-op experience, so far I am feeling FABULOUS  I have none of the long list of "issues" I was having before my surgery.
> What's crazy is that all my labs were normal while I was "sick" with my goiter and all that and I felt horrible, just had my levels check last week and my TSH was 10.68! I was surprised, told the doc I am feeling great, better than I have in years. I was taking 112 mcg of Levothroid for the past 2 months-now I am on 125mcg of Synthroid to get the TSH within normal ranges. My T4 is 1.4 I continue to struggle with low Calcium levels and the fun "tinglies" that come with that, one of my parathyroids was taken with my thyroid and the others are bruised, I may need to take the calcium supplement (600 2xday) for a few more months or possibly forever, if the parathyroids do not heal eventually.
> All, in all I really am a healed person! All my aches and pains are gone-I have lost some weight, and my hair is finally healthier and getting thicker again  I have not bitten my nails once since my surgery, a major bonus for a life-time hardcore nail biter, lol! My periods are on schedule, My scar is purdy, I am putting Mederma on it 2x a day and it's not very noticable.
> I eat very very differently-I eat according to what my body needs to be healthy and happy. I think since finding out I was sick with this ailment, I look at my health and my body in a whole different way, I want to nourish and take care of myself, which leads to more healthy choices quite easily.
> ...


I sure hope our illustrious Administrator reads your happy post! This is such wonderful news!

The parathyroids will snap to! It just takes time.

Sounds to me like you are on the healing pathway so please keep on sharing happy events w/us. Our posters need to know that there is indeed a rainbow on the horizon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Fantastic!

Another surgery success story - so happy to hear you are feeling better.

hugs4


----------



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you for posting ,I am having mine out in October and was worried I was making the wrong decision,even though I feel awful! I am feeling much better now

Thank you


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, 
I was really happy to read your post, because I can totally relate. 
My TT was 12 days ago now, and I feel like a brand new person! 
I was finally diagnosed with GD after years of being sick and loosing physical functioning. I went from being an active outdoors person who loved to hike, boat, swim and camp to being unable to complete a gentle yoga class. I went through a great deal of depression over the loss of my physical capabilities, and was so frustrated with Docs who just kept telling me to treat my depression and exercise. I knew I was depressed because I no longer had the ability to exercise. 
So, long story short, It took me ending up in the ER in thyroitoxicosis and almost dying for the docs to start paying attention to my thyroid in May. I was completely disabled, unable to work, unable to climb a flight of stairs, couldn't think, an emotional rollercoaster (actually had people suggest I was bipolar), given up driving because it completely overwhelmed me, heart rate of 120+ while lying in bed, chest pain, loosing my vision, with eyelids that felt like rice paper, unable to sleep yet totally exhausted... I could go on and on...
When GD was finally confirmed, I had done my research, and knew that TT was for me. My thyroid was attacking my body, taking over my body, and I wanted it OUT! I never felt better on extremely high doses of Methamazole and Inderal, despite endocrinologist telling my symptoms were not thyroid related. I have learned to listen to my body and my own internal sense of knowing, and went ahead and scheduled TT. 
I continued to get sicker as the surgery date approached, and had a lot of doubts creeping in when I reached out to message boards and others tried to "warn me" that life would never be the same without my own thyroid hormones. 
Well, I can happily say that it is not! I knew I had made the right decision the moment I woke up from surgery! I could feel that whatever had taken over my body was gone, and I was so relieved! 
I had a hard night in the hospital because the RN's refused to give me the correct meds to control my pain, but once they listened to what the doctor had ordered, I was feeling good and out the door. Then, less than 12 hours after I got home, my calcium levels plummeted, and I was back in the ER for IV calcium, which immediately perked me up. It took me about a week to learn to dose my calcium correctly and to get my levels up (Which meant really listening to my body, not the surgeon who kept telling me to try to lower my dose). I now feel great! And I have felt great for 5 days in a row! I have not felt this good in years. I can think clearly, I have been out walking, My mood is stable and positive, My eyes are back to normal, I just have so much hope that I have not felt in years! Oh, and the surgeon called me after bloodwork today to tell me to keep my calcium dose up as I am on the low side of normal! I am taking 4 maximum strength Cactrate with Vitamin D in it 4x a day....Yikes! Also a bit hard to swallow as the pills are so big I have to crush them in OJ! Gross! But nothing compared to how terrible I felt before the surgery!
I keep seeing butterflies everywhere, and I feel like I have broken out of the cocoon I built around myself in my illness, that I have new wings (which are still very fragile), and that they will let me soar again! I am just so glad that I listened to myself, chose the treatment I wanted!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> Hi,
> I was really happy to read your post, because I can totally relate.
> My TT was 12 days ago now, and I feel like a brand new person!
> I was finally diagnosed with GD after years of being sick and loosing physical functioning. I went from being an active outdoors person who loved to hike, boat, swim and camp to being unable to complete a gentle yoga class. I went through a great deal of depression over the loss of my physical capabilities, and was so frustrated with Docs who just kept telling me to treat my depression and exercise. I knew I was depressed because I no longer had the ability to exercise.
> ...


lavender,
Thank you for sharing your experience, I too felt IMMEDIATE relief, just as you described throughout my entire body. Kudos to you for "listening to your body" and doing what you know is right, I too had to do the same, and it is a shame how hard it can be sometimes to get the help we need, how much we are told that our symptoms are 'not' related to our thyroid issues because of 'normal' labs and a whole bunch of other excuses, when it is quite simple-our bodies cannot funtion properly BECAUSE it wants that thyroid out of there. For me-it was a complete autoimmune response from my entire body and once the thyroid was out everything went back to normal. Crazy. I am sooooo glad you are finally felling better again, what a relief! You sure have been through alot  These boards have been such a huge support and source of information. Congrats to you!!!
hugs4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Hi,
> I was really happy to read your post, because I can totally relate.
> My TT was 12 days ago now, and I feel like a brand new person!
> I was finally diagnosed with GD after years of being sick and loosing physical functioning. I went from being an active outdoors person who loved to hike, boat, swim and camp to being unable to complete a gentle yoga class. I went through a great deal of depression over the loss of my physical capabilities, and was so frustrated with Docs who just kept telling me to treat my depression and exercise. I knew I was depressed because I no longer had the ability to exercise.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your wonderful story and it is indeed most wonderful. I know the feeling of being validated and the release from prison! Whoooooooooooohoo!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Oooh, also wanted to add that people thought I was bipolar too, LOL! So sad but true. I am much more emotionally stable now


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm very happy for you! This is encouraging for me to read, as I'm getting mine out in September.
I wish you continued healing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Oooh, also wanted to add that people thought I was bipolar too, LOL! So sad but true. I am much more emotionally stable now


This errant diagnosis is happening all too often. For one thing, only a psychiatrist should diagnose that. They are medically trained and most would first want to rule out any physical reason.

Sorry you had to experience "labeling!"


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> This errant diagnosis is happening all too often. For one thing, only a psychiatrist should diagnose that. They are medically trained and most would first want to rule out any physical reason.
> 
> Sorry you had to experience "labeling!"


I was never diagnosed as "Bipolar", but my mother has given me stuff she has printed off the internet and suggested that I was, LOL! Really hurt my feelings, but in hindsight, I certainly did have some major mood swings often. I feel much much 'calmer' now ) I have come to notice that us thyroid patients get mis-diagnosed with all kinds of things, which is so so terrible, especially since alot of those diagnoses come with unecessary meds that cause further harm and do not come with a resolution.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I was never diagnosed as "Bipolar", but my mother has given me stuff she has printed off the internet and suggested that I was, LOL! Really hurt my feelings, but in hindsight, I certainly did have some major mood swings often. I feel much much 'calmer' now ) I have come to notice that us thyroid patients get mis-diagnosed with all kinds of things, which is so so terrible, especially since alot of those diagnoses come with unecessary meds that cause further harm and do not come with a resolution.


Oh, dear!! Well, the good news is that you are on a healing pathway now. That is the important part!!


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your story. It certainly helps hearing success stories. Stories like yours are just reinforcing the decision I am about to make. Thank you and may you continue to feel "great".


----------

